# Help me get rid of silicone residue



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

I just bought a use 38 gallon tank and want to get rid of old silicone residue. Ive read elsewhere that some people have tried alcohol, vinegar, and of course a razor blade. I have used the razor blade and gotten most of it off but there is still that tricky residue left over that Id like to remove. Any help and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I can't remember 100% but I think I used acetone to remove the residue and a paper towel and a lot of rubbing, so give that a try, just make sure you rinse everything off and don't leave traces in the tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

Zapins said:


> I can't remember 100% but I think I used acetone to remove the residue and a paper towel and a lot of rubbing, so give that a try, just make sure you rinse everything off and don't leave traces in the tank.


acetone eh, seems like it would be toxic to fish later when I refilled it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi [email protected],

I used rubbing alcohol on a clean rag to remove the residue. I had no problems with fish afterwords.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi [email protected],
> 
> I used rubbing alcohol on a clean rag to remove the residue. I had no problems with fish afterwords.


Thanks for the advice, I picked some vinegar and alcohol up today at the store so as soon as the weather gets sunny outside Ill be giving it a try.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I used Goo Gone, which seems to solidify the residue and makes it easier to remove using a razor. Then I used paper towels to get rid of the rest.

After that, I washed the whole tank with dish soap, then thoroughly rinsed it. The inhabitants seem fine thus far.


----------

